# Is http://www.new3dscard.co.uk trustworthy?



## nosignaldetected (Dec 1, 2014)

Seeing news of the newest firmware being supported (as I have a english language region australian New Nintendo 3DS) I decided to buy a gateway

I've ordered from http://www.new3dscard.co.uk - who were the cheapest for the item on the official list of resellers in the UK

since then, I've read a few worrying things including the site not actually being based in the UK as it advertises, but in China! not sure whether I've made the right decision. I paid earlier today and the order is now "processing".

Anyone got any advice or experience with them? I'm worried I've potentially been scammed


----------



## metaljay (Dec 1, 2014)

I've just done the EXACT same thing
Looks like we will find out together haha

But seriously, someone posted from these the other day, they are fine


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 1, 2014)

the site is fine and you wont be disappointed, stock comes form UK if you are in the UK


----------



## fatboynate (Dec 2, 2014)

nosignaldetected said:


> Seeing news of the newest firmware being supported (as I have a english language region australian New Nintendo 3DS) I decided to buy a gateway
> 
> I've ordered from http://www.new3dscard.co.uk - who were the cheapest for the item on the official list of resellers in the UK
> 
> ...


 
i ordered my GW from them about a month ago and i had no issues it did take about 2weeks for it to arive and about 4 days to even say it was sent on the site

EDIT: I will be using them again once the 9.2 update is released by gateway


----------



## Frostshocker (Dec 2, 2014)

I ordered from them on a Sunday and had it delivered to me on the Friday morning via royal mail signed for.

The cards came in a Jiffy-bag inside a clear case like this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can't complain so far, cards match the "real" ones in the image posted by gateway and they're now on the official reseller list.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2014)

Frostshocker said:


> I ordered from them on a Sunday and had it delivered to me on the Friday morning via royal mail signed for.
> 
> The cards came in a Jiffy-bag inside a clear case like this one:
> 
> ...


 
Mine came like that aswell, I emailed them and they said they don't send them out in the box's (I think this is yo save money on shipping as the travel case is small) and I can have the box sent if I want but I'm happier with the 6 card travel case .


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> Mine came like that aswell, I emailed them and they said they don't send them out in the box's (I think this is yo save money on shipping as the travel case is small) and I can have the box sent if I want but I'm happier with the 6 card travel case.


 

Look's so , do they except cashline card visa ?, are did you pay by credit card ..

Seam's you cannot but one of any market any longer, like one time you could do , I remember when you could by a r4 revolution for ds (ndsl/nds) of the market for a little as £12.99 once long time ago, but since nintendo sent there letter out all had vanished


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2014)

drwhojan said:


> Look's so , do they except cashline card visa ?, are did you pay by credit card ..
> 
> Seam's you cannot but one of any market any longer, like one time you could do , I remember when you could by a r4 revolution for ds (ndsl/nds) of the market for a little as £12.99 once long time ago, but since nintendo sent there letter out all had vanished


PayPal.


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> PayPal.


 

Cheers 

Why I mention market , just the time when you could take a look in hand befour buying, Jez I miss 80's to 2005!!! best years no one give a shit and not on you're case , since then all market had gone down hill  , big bro too, technology changed the world .

My first best crimbo present as kid Atari 2600

EDIT this one


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2014)

My first was an Atari ST.


----------



## MikeBeaver (Dec 2, 2014)

I also ordered one of these, paid yesterday, got the dispatch confirmation this morning.
As for the plastic box, I send a lot of items out each week, and anything I can do to get the weight under 100 grams and the parcel size below the "Large Letter" size from Royal Mail, I do, this will cost them £1.83 to send 2nd class recorded, if it went over the Large Letter size, it would bump it up to £3.90, that's double the price for a piece of card 

Looking forward to it arriving, have an XL with fw 4.3 on it for it to go in, and will update the card once 9.2 drops from GW and use it in the n3DS


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> My first was an Atari ST.


 

Yep had years later also  , but was a school , long ago, but don't seam that long


----------



## OllieD (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> My first was an Atari ST.


Atari ST FTW!


----------



## PagaN (Dec 2, 2014)

Atari oldschool.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, my order was shipped today!

There's no tracking, but it's likely going to be standard cheap royal mail. I'll keep you guys updated, but so far things look good.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2014)

nosignaldetected said:


> Well, my order was shipped today!
> 
> There's no tracking, but it's likely going to be standard cheap royal mail. I'll keep you guys updated, but so far things look good.


 
it will come Royal mail 24 signed for.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> it will come Royal mail 24 signed for.


 
Really? Wow, then it'll likely be here tomorrow.

Can't use it until the update is released anyhow though lol


----------



## kedest (Dec 2, 2014)

it's actually China-based? Too bad. I was thinking about buying from that site too.
But if it comes from outside the EU, I might have to pay taxes.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2014)

kedest said:


> it's actually China-based? Too bad. I was thinking about buying from that site too.
> But if it comes from outside the EU, I might have to pay taxes.


It ony comes from Asia if you are outside the UK, UK has its own warehouse.


----------



## fatboynate (Dec 2, 2014)

nosignaldetected said:


> Really? Wow, then it'll likely be here tomorrow.
> 
> Can't use it until the update is released anyhow though lol


 

i didnt get mine for 2weeks and 5 days in total, it was actually annoying because i offered to pay for a next day service


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 2, 2014)

fatboynate said:


> i didnt get mine for 2weeks and 5 days in total, it was actually annoying because i offered to pay for a next day service


 

Who knows how long all will be waiting the Update it's self, until then unless under 3ds 4.x firmware's , it's point less for newer 3ds firmwares.

It annoying waiting that long yes, but yet no rush until out .

Although, best be four hand xd .

Are a Big , SOLD OUT sign could come.


----------



## fatboynate (Dec 2, 2014)

drwhojan said:


> Who knows how long all will be waiting the Update it's self, until then unless under 3ds 4.x firmware's , it's point less for newer 3ds firmwares.
> 
> It annoying waiting that long yes, but yet no rush until out .
> 
> ...


 

i already use my gateway on my 4.5.0.0E 3ds but i really want this update before january so i know if its a regular gateway card or a new gateway card that has firmware on the sd...

i only need the update so i can rip my eu estore titles from my 3ds xl and shove them on my 3ds and my N3dsXL when my xmass debts are clear and i can order a ausie one, im not trusting nintendo, i think they'l shove a slighly higher f.w on the eu pal models and hope that gateway new thing wont work, which id rather not risk


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 2, 2014)

fatboynate said:


> i already use my gateway on my 4.5.0.0E 3ds but i really want this update before january so i know if its a regular gateway card or a new gateway card that has firmware on the sd...
> 
> i only need the update so i can rip my eu estore titles from my 3ds xl and shove them on my 3ds and my N3dsXL when my xmass debts are clear and i can order a ausie one, im not trusting nintendo, i think they'l shove a slighly higher f.w on the eu pal models and hope that gateway new thing wont work, which id rather not risk


 
I see.


I thought the gateway cards was the gateway cards... , The GW firmware updates is so one can replace the old files with the new .

They is no newer gateway cards  .


"i think they'l shove a slighly higher f.w on the eu pal models and hope that gateway new thing wont work, which id rather not risk"

Yep, I did notest BTW a very / very small Quick update, but firmware remained the same as was Ver. 9.2.0-20E 

Strangely it happened when getting the Free Sonic Boom Theme , but can't remember what it asked .


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 2, 2014)

I ordered mine on the 21st November.
Safe to say I have not even recieved it yet.
Still says "pending" but they've clearly took my payment.
I don't understand. Are they waiting for the 9.2.0.20 support or what?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2014)

Giratina3 said:


> I ordered mine on the 21st November.
> Safe to say I have not even recieved it yet.
> Still says "pending" but they've clearly took my payment.
> I don't understand. Are they waiting for the 9.2.0.20 support or what?


how did you pay for it.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 2, 2014)

Giratina3 said:


> I ordered mine on the 21st November.
> Safe to say I have not even recieved it yet.
> Still says "pending" but they've clearly took my payment.
> I don't understand. Are they waiting for the 9.2.0.20 support or what?


 
uhhh dude you should probably contact them, you know? Why have you not done so yet, it's been almost two weeks!

I ordered mine yesterday lunchtime and it was shipped this morning. Something has obviously gone wrong with your order.


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> how did you pay for it.


*Payment Method*

Moneybrace Online Payment
I'm gonna drop them an email.


----------



## :-infern: (Dec 2, 2014)

I've ordered mine very recently as well. But considering teensy was out of stock near the gateway 9.X announcement then I don't see why new3dscards could have also become out if stock but didnt detail it on their website...

Then again nosignals was shipped so yours giratina may have had a technical issue


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 2, 2014)

:-infern: said:


> I've ordered mine very recently as well. But considering teensy was out of stock near the gateway 9.X announcement then I don't see why new3dscards could have also become out if stock but didnt detail it on their website...
> 
> Then again nosignals was shipped so yours giratina may have had a technical issue


It's charged me aswell. £61.00 roughly.
I do hope I resolve this...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2014)

Giratina3 said:


> It's charged me aswell. £61.00 roughly.
> I do hope I resolve this...


dont know what you bought, the card on their site is £50


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> dont know what you bought, the card on their site is £50


I bought it with a memory card and the shipping was £2.00 aswell.


----------



## zingers (Dec 2, 2014)

Ordered from them myself a sky3ds and it took about a week to arrive, came in a padded envelope with a customs declaration form stuck to the back implying it was imported, however the postage was royal mail 24hr so not entirely sure where they come from.


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 2, 2014)

zingers said:


> Ordered from them myself a sky3ds and it took about a week to arrive, came in a padded envelope with a customs declaration form stuck to the back implying it was imported, however the postage was royal mail 24hr so not entirely sure where they come from.


 
likely shipped from outside the EU initially then forwarded on in the UK. I suspect the length of time it takes depends on how many they have currently on hand


----------



## OllieD (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> it will come Royal mail 24 signed for.


 
Sweet! I sure hope so 
Mine was shipped at 3am this morning along with a work colleague who has ordered one.
Itching to get it though...

I was joking after work saying "Hopefully my 3DSXL will have been sat on a shelf for a long time and will have 4.5 on it"
I booted it up to update before a new firmware comes out and was greeted by a lovely 4.5.0-10 version string 

Its my 3 year old sons Xmas present (Which daddy will be using whenever he can )
Unfortunately i wont be able to play with it fully until Xmas day but the other half will let me configure it all (Parental controls, NAND Backups, Homebrew Etc)


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 2, 2014)

Funny how this topic has mostly attracted the English people


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 2, 2014)

OllieD said:


> Sweet! I sure hope so
> *Mine was shipped at 3am this morning along with a work colleague who has ordered one.*
> Itching to get it though...


 
Mine was shipped at 3am this morning too...

that's...odd. 3AM is not a time that things are dispatched via standard Royal Mail in the UK. Not a chance.


----------



## OllieD (Dec 2, 2014)

drwhojan said:


> Funny how this topic has mostly attracted the English people


 

The site is the first on the list of official UK resellers, They ship directly from the UK and are pretty much the cheapest price available. (Without waiting months for the china snail mail express)
They are selling a decent quantity of units since the announcement and therefore alot of them will probably end up here at some point


----------



## OllieD (Dec 2, 2014)

nosignaldetected said:


> Mine was shipped at 3am this morning too...
> 
> that's...odd. 3AM is not a time that things are dispatched via standard Royal Mail in the UK. Not a chance.


 

Yeah i'm well aware of that. I got the e-mail at 3:05 am to say that my order has been shipped. It suggested to me that my card WAS probably coming from China (Combined with the name of the Person who sent me a Paypal invoice)

Fingers crossed i'm not waiting months.

People are aware that the Chinese can post via Royal Mail directly from China right? (I don't know how they label it but it comes through Royal Mail via airmail)


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 2, 2014)

OllieD said:


> The site is the first on the list of official UK resellers, They ship directly from the UK and are pretty much the cheapest price available. (Without waiting months for the china snail mail express)
> They are selling a decent quantity of units since the announcement and therefore alot of them will probably end up here at some point


 

Yes I was aware of this  , cheers .

Yes they will, Nice one  Sorted topic for them! .


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2014)

OllieD said:


> The site is the first on the list of official UK resellers, They ship directly from the UK and are pretty much the cheapest price available. (Without waiting months for the china snail mail express)
> They are selling a decent quantity of units since the announcement and therefore alot of them will probably end up here at some point


i was watching that they started with 550 odd cards before the announcement.


----------



## AdowTatep (Dec 2, 2014)

Guys, i bought on this site via paypal, but how it works? They will send an e-mail to my e-mail with the paypal link?


----------



## :-infern: (Dec 2, 2014)

Giratina3 said:


> I bought it with a memory card and the shipping was £2.00 aswell.



Ah fair. Possibly send them an email about the status and explain you haven't received it.



OllieD said:


> Yeah i'm well aware of that. I got the e-mail at 3:05 am to say that my order has been shipped. It suggested to me that my card WAS probably coming from China (Combined with the name of the Person who sent me a Paypal invoice)
> 
> Fingers crossed i'm not waiting months.
> 
> People are aware that the Chinese can post via Royal Mail directly from China right? (I don't know how they label it but it comes through Royal Mail via airmail)



3AM LDN is around 11AM in China, dependant on the region give or take.

My theories are that they either shipped from their Chinese location at that time. Or that's when they first checked their emails since the London warehouse shipped earlier that day. 

Either wat when the product comes we will be easily able to tell, from packaging, if it arrived direct RM or shipped across.


AdowTatep said:


> Guys, i bought on this site via paypal, but how it works? They will send an e-mail to my e-mail with the paypal link?



Yes. They will request money from the email you gave them on registration. If they don't by tomorrow morning then reply to their confirmation and give them the PayPal email


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 2, 2014)

My experience with them is good.  My order turned up from within 2 days via recorded delivery.


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 2, 2014)

mech said:


> i was watching that they started with 550 odd cards before the announcement.


 


276 Units in Stock , now  - 273 in mins 
But , FAST Delivery.. as some say they have not  as weeks


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 2, 2014)

:-infern: said:


> Ah fair. Possibly send them an email about the status and explain you haven't received it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just put in another order with them after the gateway announcement as I was happy with the first order from them.  Got the shipping confirmation at 3am too, so maybe this time it is shipping from China.


----------



## Kaptain Kek (Dec 2, 2014)

I think I am going to order via yeahgeek.com They are cheaper than new3dscard.co.uk and seem to be getting a lot of praise from this forum.


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 2, 2014)

I've emailed them, I'll inform you of their response when I get it.


----------



## :-infern: (Dec 3, 2014)

Mines just been shipped


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 3, 2014)

I got an email.
They offered two choices.
"Upgrade my original 8GB to 16GB for free"
or
"A full refund"

Well due to the delay I've actually lost my interest in getting one now.
I've gone for the refund.
They were very kind and very supportive. It was due to a technical issue at the time of purchase, They recieved my payment but the system didn't register any changes on my order and thus it was kind of forgotten.


----------



## :-infern: (Dec 4, 2014)

That's nice of them! I just got the tracking code today which makes me think that it was actually shipped just now via RM Signed delivery


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, I got a tracking code today too and it's legit.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 4, 2014)

nosignaldetected said:


> Yeah, I got a tracking code today too and it's legit.


  What date does it look like it will be delivered?


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 4, 2014)

nosignaldetected said:


> Yeah, I got a tracking code today too and it's legit.


 
What date did you order?  I ordered a GW and a DSTwo on the 30th and I have no tracking number.  Just a shipped status


----------



## :-infern: (Dec 4, 2014)

Ordered on Tuesday


----------



## OllieD (Dec 4, 2014)

I requested a tracking code yesterday but have not received any reply other than an auto-response saying they will get back to me within 24 hours.
I ordered on Monday.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 4, 2014)

Me too


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 4, 2014)

I ordered on Monday 1st. Got a shipping notification tuesday morning (but I'm guessing it wasn't actually dispatched until yesterday).

Also, the tracking number is technically useless. It's not tracked, as it's Royal Mail Signed For. It's only signature confirmation tracking which is of no use to myself - but it is a legit code, so that's good.


----------



## drwhojan (Dec 4, 2014)

Giratina3 said:


> I got an email.
> They offered two choices.
> "Upgrade my original 8GB to 16GB for free"
> or
> ...


 

Should have made them suffer, asked 4 64GB  , Na  128GB


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 6, 2014)

turned up today (ordered it on monday), signed for first class, boxed in the official gateway packaging

good stuff


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 6, 2014)

nosignaldetected said:


> turned up today (ordered it on monday), signed for first class, boxed in the official gateway packaging
> 
> good stuff


 
i ordered mine on the same day as you, mine hasn't arrived yet so im guessing mine will turn up Monday now


----------



## MikeBeaver (Dec 6, 2014)

mech said:


> i ordered mine on the same day as you, mine hasn't arrived yet so im guessing mine will turn up Monday now


Mine was shipped Monday and it arrived about 20 mins ago, just trying to figure out a) if it is genuine  ( it looks it, and came in an official looking Blue box) and b) how the hell to set it up


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 6, 2014)

this is helpful




edit: never mind, mine just turned up


----------



## MikeBeaver (Dec 6, 2014)

mech said:


> this is helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers mate, all sorted now, thanks to your video link


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 6, 2014)

MikeBeaver said:


> Cheers mate, all sorted now, thanks to your video link


hes done some other vids on emunand, pretty cool channel


----------



## MikeBeaver (Dec 6, 2014)

mech said:


> hes done some other vids on emunand, pretty cool channel


Might check that out, first thing I did was back up the NAND and dump it to my laptop as a failover in case it ever goes pear shaped, do I need to mess around with emuNAND or just leave it how it is?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 6, 2014)

MikeBeaver said:


> Might check that out, first thing I did was back up the NAND and dump it to my laptop as a failover in case it ever goes pear shaped, do I need to mess around with emuNAND or just leave it how it is?


 
some roms wont run because they require a higher firmware then 4.x .... so you will need to setup emunand to get the latest 3ds firmware to run the roms.


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 6, 2014)

I received mine Friday along with my DSTwo. Packaging included was only the cart hardcases, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## :-infern: (Dec 8, 2014)

:-infern: said:


> Ordered on Tuesday



Arrived today. Came in original gateway packaging, in the box and all.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I ordered last Monday... It came 8 days later on this Tuesday..... It looks like comes from China but has royal mail recorded on it... I too was told twice that it will come from London as I'm in UK and that it will take 2-4 working days. Seems they ship from China to London warehouse and then post from there using royal mail.
Soooo... I had my package come today, I opened it, and it contained a empty sky3ds package!!! My 32gb mem card was cellotaped to the top of the 3ds packaging, but the packaging was empty! 
I have sent them various emails asking if they can please send me another direct from London store so that I can get it next day, but I've had no replies... I'm assuming this is because they are in China and are 9 hours ahead of us in UK, so maybe I will get replies about 4am


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 21, 2015)

Well 24 hours later I have still not had any email replies about my missing item


----------



## aofelix (Jan 21, 2015)

I want to order an EZ Flash card from them. is it fine to do so? I don't mind waiting a week or two.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 21, 2015)

aofelix said:


> I want to order an EZ Flash card from them. is it fine to do so? I don't mind waiting a week or two.


 
go for an EZ Flash 4.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 21, 2015)

mech said:


> go for an EZ Flash 4.


 


Thank you. Where shall I buy it from?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 21, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Thank you. Where shall I buy it from?


 
i got mine from ebay, i just googled and found this http://www.realhotstuff.com/

ive seen others use this site for gateway cards but ive never used it, google around, maybe you will find a good seller in the EU?

you will need a mini SD card... not a micro SD card.. and it needs to be 2GB max in size.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn I've been searching on eBay all day for one and can't find one  Any chance you know your seller from eBay and can ask them if they're still selling?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 21, 2015)

this was years ago lol,


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 22, 2015)

I had reply from new3dscard... They wasn't happy with me been angry and posting negative posts about them, but the said they was considering sending me another sky3ds... At last I will get my cart 

They was very understanding in their email and I understand why they was annoyed at it.... But I was just sad at paying out and not getting my item.

But others who say they don't reply back in emails, they do reply back.
Also after emailing other sellers of the sky3ds, it's true that new3dscard are indeed the faster delivery as others quoted 10-15 days. New3dscard are the only ones who say 2-4 or 2-5 days... So I personally do recommend new3dscard.co.uk


----------

